# Heathrow chaos



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2008)

Θυμηθείτε ότι όταν μεταφέρθηκε μέσα σε μια νύχτα το αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνας από το Ελληνικό στα Σπάτα, υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα, και με τη γνωστή ελληνική ανυπομονησία βρίζαμε, αλλά καμιά σύγκριση μ' αυτό το χάος!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7317909.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7317352.stm




(Το βίντεο έχει απενεργοποιημένη τη δυνατότητα embedding)

Ήμουν χθες στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, και έβλεπα να έρχονται επιβάτες της British από το Λονδίνο σε έξαλλη κατάσταση χωρίς τις αποσκευές τους! Και δεν νομίζω να έχουν καμιά ελπίδα να τους τις φέρουν σύντομα, μάλλον θα κάνουν διακοπές στην Ελλάδα με τις χειραποσκευές.


----------



## Lexoplast (Mar 28, 2008)

Kάτι off-topic, αλλά και πολύ on-topic ταυτοχρόνως...

http://commentisfree.guardian.co.uk/sean_usher/2006/08/airport_chaos_non_grazie.html


----------

